# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  "تغییرات درسی کنکور ۱۴۰۱ "

## Fawzi

(ادبیات)
ادبیات دهم:  بدون تغییر !

 ادبیات یازدهم:  تغییر اندک !
۱۲۲ زه آب شده زهاب
 ۱۶۰ وزر میشه سختی و عذاب ، گناه
۱۶۰ کران میشه ساحل ،کنار ،طرف، جانب
۱۶۶حرب : جنگ و نزاع 

ادبیات دوازدهم :بدون تغییر !

پ.ن=لغت و املا جدید تهیه بشه(اگر ضمیمه کتاب الگو از سایت الگو دانلود کنید هم کافیه و نیازی به منبع جدید نیست)

(عربی)
 عربی دهم : بدون تغییر !
 عربی یازدهم:  بدون تغییر !
 عربی دوازدهم : بدون تغییر !
 اسلوب حصر حذف شده اما تمرینش نه !
 بخونید پس حذف نشده کامل !


(دینی)
 دینی دهم : بدون تغییر !
دینی یازدهم  : تغییر اندک !
صفحه ی ۸۸ در خط اول
دانستیم که مسئولیت مرجعیت دینی رو جایگزین کلمه ی ولایت کنید

دینی دوازدهم: تغییر اندک !
صفحه ۸۶
مرحله اول توبه(تلاش در جهت دورشدن از گناه) تغییر متن


(زبان)

 زبان دهم  بدون تغییر !
 زبان یازدهم بدون تغییر !
 زبان دوازدهم بدون تغییر !


(زمین شناسی)
تغییر اندک !
ص ۱۲ حذف کلمه ی #اوایل که قبل از کربونیفر اومده 
ص ۳۴ : چرا در سر مته های حفاری از الماس استفاده میشود: سختی  زیاد الماس
ص۴۸ : در شهرهایی که نزدیک سواحل  دریا هستند پایین آمدن سطح ایستایی چه مشکلاتی ایجاد میکند ؟
 ص ۹۵ : مرکالی شدت زلزله را در مقیاس کم با عدد یک و در مقیاس ۱۲ ویرانی کامل ، توصیف کرده است.
 ص ۱۰۰: تشکیل رگه های معدنی ، آهن رو حذف کنید

(ریاضی)
ریاضی دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم  بدون تغییر !

(زیست)
زیست= دهم تغییرات زیاد=منبع جامع حتما حتما اپدیت مخصوص کنکور ۱۴۰۱ تهیه کنید
بهتره منبع جامع در صورت امکان تهیه کنید
زیست دهم خیلی بهتر و منطقی تر شده چاپ جدیدش


(فیزیک)
 فیزیک دهم : تغییر زیاد (حذفیات زیادی و آسون شده)
 فیزیک یازدهم : بدون تغییر !
فیزیک دوازدهم: بدون تغییر !

حذفیات دهم زیادن اونارو  اعمال کنید که مبحث زیادی نخونید(نیازی به تغییر منبع نیست)
فیزیک دهم هم تغییراتش بدین شکل هست:

از فصل یک تعاریف اصل و قانون ، خطای وسایل مدرج و رقمی ، ارقام بامعنا و غیر قطعی ، گزارش صحیح ، تخمین مرتبه بزرگی حذف شده
از فصل کارو انرژی : انرژی پتانسیل کشسانی حذف گردیده
از فصل فشار : مبحث نانو ، اصل ارشمیدس و مثال افشانه عطر در برنولی حذف شده
از فصل دما و گرما : دلیل رفتار شگفت انگیز آب ، گرمای ویژه ی مولی و عدد اووگادرو و مول، نقطه ی سه گانه ی آب ، فرمول رسانش حذف شده
از فصل ترمودینامیک : فرمول محاسبه ی گرما در هم حجم و هم فشار ، قضیه کارنو و ضریب عملکرد یخچال حذف گردیده و قانون گازها هم نیز حذف شد

آیا نیازی به تغییر منبع میباشد؟ خیرررررر فقط حذفیات را نخوانید


(شیمی)
شیمی دهم  تغییر کلی و زیاد
 شیمی یازدهم تغییر فقط یک کلمه !
 قهوه ای نیست no2 !
شیمی دوازدهم 
تغییر فقط یک کلمه !
 حالت کربن در واکنش صفحه ی ۶۱ جامد ( s)  است

فقط شیمی دهم تغییرات داره و یازدهم تغییرات نداشته
 به نظر من شیمی دوازدهم هم تغییرات جرئی رو خواهد داشت و مطالب حذف شده دهم به دوزادهم منتقل خواهد شد که البته جرئی هست این تغییرات
همین اول کار : آیا نیازی به تهیه منبع جدید هست در شیمی دهم؟؟ ببینید 95 درصد شیمی دهم بدون تغییره و فقط 5 درصد تغییرات داشتیم که از اون 5 درصد تغییرات فقط 1 درصد مطلب جدیدتر اضافه شده و 4 درصد حذفیات بوده پس اگر وسواس دارید برید منبع جدید بخریداگر وسوای ندارید با همون کتاب شیمی 99 و شیمی 1400 هم میتونید برای کنکور 1401 اماده بشید
سوما : میتونید یدونه کتاب جمع بندی نشر الگو دهم بخرید به جای خرید منبع تک پایه حجیم و سنگین که تغییرات 1401 رو قشنگ مشخص کرده و نوشته این مطلب رو 1401 ها بخوانند و اون مطلب رو 1400 ها یعنی هم میتونید برای 1400 و هم میتونید برای 1401به بعد استفاده کنید 
اگر مبتکران ویژه کنکور 99 و 1400 دارید نیازی به تغییر منبع نیست
اگر کتاب دیگری هم دارید باز هم نیاز نیست تغییر کنید کتابیتون رو و در نهایت یدونه جمع بندی دهم نشر الگو بخرید با قیمتش کمتر

*موفق باشید*

----------


## Little_girl

> (ادبیات)
> ادبیات دهم:  بدون تغییر !
> 
>  ادبیات یازدهم:  تغییر اندک !
> ۱۲۲ زه آب شده زهاب
>  ۱۶۰ وزر میشه سختی و عذاب ، گناه
> ۱۶۰ کران میشه ساحل ،کنار ،طرف، جانب
> ۱۶۶حرب : جنگ و نزاع 
> 
> ...






ممنونم 
ببخشید این ضمیمه لغت و املا که میگید کجای سایت نشرالگوعه من پیداش نکردم.

----------


## Amir__m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط S.brave


ممنونم 
ببخشید این ضمیمه لغت و املا که میگید کجای سایت نشرالگوعه من پیداش نکردم.


http://www.olgoobooks.ir/cn/download.php/1016/
http://www.olgoobooks.ir/cn/download.php/1017/*

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> (ادبیات)
> ادبیات دهم:  بدون تغییر !
> 
>  ادبیات یازدهم:  تغییر اندک !
> ۱۲۲ زه آب شده زهاب
>  ۱۶۰ وزر میشه سختی و عذاب ، گناه
> ۱۶۰ کران میشه ساحل ،کنار ،طرف، جانب
> ۱۶۶حرب : جنگ و نزاع 
> 
> ...


خسته نباشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*مرسی فازی جان از تاپیک مفیدت*

----------


## Fawzi

واسه ۱۴۰۲ هم همینه @ha.hg

----------


## MYDR

> واسه ۱۴۰۲ هم همینه @ha.hg


سلام
یعنی الان کسی که کتاب های درسی چاپ 1401 رو داره همون ها رو میتونه برای 1402 استفاده کنه ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> یعنی الان کسی که کتاب های درسی چاپ 1401 رو داره همون ها رو میتونه برای 1402 استفاده کنه ؟


سلام 
بله قطعا 
همونارو استفاده کنید

----------

